# Urlaub 2007 -Fangberichte-



## Tommi-Engel (4. August 2007)

Sommer Urlaub 2007 
Es war ein stressiger Tag, aber endlich sind wir dann am 13.07. in Holland angekommen.
Keine Stunde später war ich dann auch auf dem Wasser.Die Ruhe brauchte ich jetzt auch.
Unterwegs habe ich dann auch noch Andre und Matze getroffen, die allerdings heute erfolglos waren.
Eine weitere Stunde später hatte ich dann auch schon einen Biss. Es war ein Hecht von 106 cm.
Ein guter Start in den Urlaub.





Auch der nächste Tag (14.07.) war nicht wesentlich schlechter. Dem ganzen Tag über war starker Wind. 
Als gegen Abend der Wind dann etwas nachliess, bin ich dann auch sofort aufs Wasser.
 Schon nach ca. einer halben Stunde biss dann auch schon dieser 101 cm Hecht.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

Am dritten Tag (15.07.) war ich ich dann kurz davor eine mittelschwere Krise zu kriegen. Sage und schreibe vier (Hecht) Aussteiger hatte ich heute.
Kurz bevor dann meine Motivation dann völlig am Ende war konnte ich noch diesen 65 cm Entschädigungs Zander landen.




In den nächsten Tagen Tagen folgten dann erst mal ein paar Nullrunden, 
nur dieser 70er Aal holte mich per Funk Bissanzeiger am 17.07. aus dem Bett.
Aber beim Schleppen und beim Jerken lief überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

Am 18.07. schien meine abendliche Schlepprunde wieder eine Nullrunde zu werden, zumal mein Campingnachbar
Ulli dabei war. Und bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie was gefangen, wenn Ulli dabei war. Warum auch immer.
Bis heute. Auch wenn der Hecht nur 74 cm hatte. Dafür das Ulli dabei war, war das in Ordnung.




Am 19. und 20.07. war dann erst  mal wieder tote Hose. 
Am 21.07. war ich erst mal mit Angelkumpel Jürgen unde dessen Freundin Marina eine Runde Jerken.
Aber ausser einen Aussteiger bei mir war auch nichts los.
Auf dem Rückweg trafen wir noch Matze und André. 
Matze drillte gerade einen kleinen Hecht, der aber bei seiner Handlandung verloren ging.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

Bei meiner abendlich Schlepptour lief es dann endlich wieder besser.
Zuerst konnte ich einen Hecht von 90 cm landen,




und kurz darauf dann noch diesen 103 cm Hecht.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

Am nächsten Tag (22.07.) war es dann nur ein Hecht, und der war dann auch wieder kleiner (70 cm).




Am 23.07. habe ich das Schleppen wegen starken Regen und heftigen Wind ausfallen lassen.
Aber meine Aalruten hatte ich ausgelegt. Um 23:30 Uhr piepte dann mein Funkbissanzeiger. 
Und zum Vorschein kam dann ein  59 cm Aal.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

Nach ein paar weiteren Nullrunden, und einigen Tagen mit schlechten Wetter und Familienausflügen,
 war am 26.07. das Wetter wieder so schlecht, das ich mit dem Boot nicht aufs Wasser wollte.
 Also bin ich mit Campingnachbar Michael und meinen Sohn Timo ein wenig bei uns im Hafen Jerken gewesen.
Nach einem Aussteiger konnte ich dann noch wenigstens diesen 65er Hecht landen.




Das Nachtangeln am 28.07. mit Angelkumpel Jürgen lief für mich relativ erfolglos, wenn man von ein paar grosse
Brassen beim Köderfische stippen mal absieht.
Jürgen allerdings konnte einen 43er Barsch, und einen 66er Zander landen.

Am 29.07. war ich endlich mal wieder schleppen, wobei dieser 63er Hecht bei herauskam.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

Am 30.07. wollte und wollte der Wind sich nicht legen. Abends bin ich dann aber trotzdem noch schleppen gefahren.
Was sich dann auch noch gelohnt hat. Einen Zander von 79 cm konnte ich überlisten.




Am 31. 31.07. konnte ich erst einen 73er Hecht, 




dann einen 80er landen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

und abends folgte dann noch einer von 104 cm




Am 01.08. ging es dann richtig los. Mittags rum konnte ich innerhalb 2 Stunden 4 Hechte landen.
Es fing an mit einem 88er.




dann einen 70er


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

es folgte ein 74er




und ein 78er Hecht.




Abends gab es dann nur ein Hecht, aber der hatte genau 1 Meter.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

Nachts wurde ich dann noch zwei mal geweckt durch diese beiden Aale von 59 cm und 69 cm.




Danach folgten dann wieder einige Nullrunden. Am 04.08. der Tag der Abreise wollte ich allerdings noch zumindest einen
Abschluss Hecht fangen. Allerdings leider ziemlich erfolglos.
Als mir jedoch meine Frau mitteilte, dass es reichen würde, wenn wir abends nach Hause fahren, war ich 2 Minuten später
wieder auf den Wasser. Und dann hat es doch noch geklappt mit dem Abschluss Hecht. Auch wenn er nur 80 cm hatte.




Alles in allen ein doch sehr schöner Urlaub, auch wenn das Wetter nicht immer mitgespielt hat.
Aber dafür, dass es im Sommer mit Raubfisch doch eher etwas mau ist, 
war ich im grossen und ganzen mit 17 Hechten (davon 4 über einen Meter), 2 Zandern und 4 Aalen doch sehr zufrieden.​


----------



## AK_894 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

Ja dann mal Petri Thomas #6
Hast ja doch noch einiges rausgeholt nach dem wir weg wahren Klasse Bericht.
Aber was sehe ich den da was haste den wieder mit deinem Finger gemacht ?:q
? Bist du jetzt das Wochenende vom 10-12 in Holland ?
Ich bin auf alle fälle da !
Echt guter Bericht Petri.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*



AK_894 schrieb:


> Aber was sehe ich den da was haste den wieder mit deinem Finger gemacht ?:q
> ? Bist du jetzt das Wochenende vom 10-12 in Holland ?
> Ich bin auf alle fälle da !
> Echt guter Bericht Petri.


Hi André, am 10-12. bin ich leider nicht da, muss Musik machen. Warscheinlich dann das Wochenende.
Meine Finger?
Du weiss doch, woran erkennt man den erfolgreichen Hechtangler? An den Pflastern an den Fingern.:q
Beim Kimendeckelgriff bin ich abgerutscht, und habe mir den Finger aufgeschlitzt....#d


----------



## Dieter1952 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

_Gratuliere! Was Du in Deinem Urlaub gefangen hast, fangen andere (ich) in Jahren nicht.#r_


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*



Dieter1952 schrieb:


> _Gratuliere! Was Du in Deinem Urlaub gefangen hast, fangen andere (ich) in Jahren nicht.#r_


Danke, da gibt es einen ganz einfachen Trick:
Viel Angeln = viel Fangen.

Ich war im Schnit jeden Tag 4 Stunden auf dem Wasser.
Ich hielt das eigentlich für angemessen, meine Frau ist da oft anderer Meinung....#q


----------



## the doctor (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

schöner Bericht und schöne Fotos!!!!!


Wenn man die Zeit absieht, ist es ein angemessenes Ergebnis für das durchwachsene Wetter #6

Schleppst du im Freiwasser? oder ist das Gewässer nicht so tief?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*



the doctor schrieb:


> Schleppst du im Freiwasser? oder ist das Gewässer nicht so tief?


Ausschliesslich im Freiwasser, bei einer Wassertiefe von 4-6m.
(vor einer ansteigenden kante auf 2,50 m)


----------



## AK_894 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Hi André, am 10-12. bin ich leider nicht da, muss Musik machen. Warscheinlich dann das Wochenende.
> Meine Finger?
> Du weiss doch, woran erkennt man den erfolgreichen Hechtangler? An den Pflastern an den Fingern.:q
> Beim Kimendeckelgriff bin ich abgerutscht, und habe mir den Finger aufgeschlitzt....#d




Nee nee nee du machst Sachen!
Naja dann werde ich mal am 10-12  fleißig nachholen mit Matze |bigeyes:vik:
Hm Das darauf folgende Wochenende 17-19 bin ich leider nicht da.
Aber auch egal Dafür werde ich erst mal am 16 mit einem Kollegen die Ruhr mit dem Boot abschleppen mal kucken wie es uns da so ergeht. #6
Und dann bin ich erst wider am 24-26 in Holland.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*



AK_894 schrieb:


> Und dann bin ich erst wider am 24-26 in Holland.


Da werde ich dann warscheinlich auch da sein..


----------



## Dart (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

Feiner Bericht mit schicken Pics#6
Ein digges Pötrieee, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

Danke für den Bericht, sowas liest man gerne


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht, sowas liest man gerne


Bitte, gern geschehen...:m


----------



## jumon42 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

Petri Tommi

Eine nette Ausbeute hast du, besonders der große Zander und die Meterhechte. Auch mit Aal hast du ja noch richtig zugelegt.

Hab auch wieder drei Hechte am Wochenende. Allerdings eine Nummer kleiner. Leider ist mir ein großer Karpfen abgerissen.

Na ab nächstes Wochenende hab ich Urlaub.


----------



## AK_894 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

Ja dann auch dir Petri Jürgen.#6

Und schönes Angelboot was du da jetzt hast.
Würde sagen dann sieht man sich doch bald Öfter auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Veit (6. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

Einfach genial! Toller Bericht und geile Fänge! Fettes Petri, Tommi!!!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*



Veit schrieb:


> Einfach genial! Toller Bericht und geile Fänge! Fettes Petri, Tommi!!!!


Danke Veit, und natürlich allen anderen. #h


----------



## Pit der Barsch (10. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

#6Tolle Fotos super Beitrag#6


----------



## Flosse (11. August 2007)

*AW: Urlaub 207 am Veluwemeer -Fangberichte-*

Meinen Respekt Tommy-Engel, sehr schöne und besonders zahlreiche fänge! :m


----------

